# Should you change a horses name?



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You should never change a horses name...Unless you want to, then you should always change it.


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

I really think it's up to the owner. I have seen alot of people on here change names. IMO, it really depends on how old the animal (any animal) is as to whether or not they can adapt to a new name. The younger the better for changing. But, that's just my opinion and view.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

When a horse is respondent to his/her name then why change it?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

IMO horses dont know their names, they just hear it something like what charlie brown's teacher says to him. They dont speak english... they dont even use words, they listen to HOW we say things. I have a pet peve (sp?) with people changing horses names. To me its just annoying. If someone renamed my mare, Lacy, if I sold her, something like spot or cupcake I would be really upset.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sure, horses know their names.

Otherwise, how could I call to ONE of them in the pasture by name, and ONLY get that one coming to the fence? Or call to them, and only the one I named raising his head?

You can call a horse whatever you want, but I don't change barn names for the older ones unless it stays close to their old name.

I have a horse named Mack. His previous owners all called him Mick. I didn't like that, so changed it to Mack. He knows his name and responds to it, because it's similar to the old one.

If I changed it to say, Silverado, he'd probably just look at me like I was stone cold crazy!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, my new boy just came home today and there was NO WAY I was keeping his barn name. His show name is Just A Star. His barn name was Spinach. I changed it to Oscar, like the academy awards, star, get it?  I could not bring myself to calling my horse Spinach.


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

Luvmyperch, I can't say as I blame you for wanting to change "Spinach" but, I hope he adapts to his new name alright for you. Good luck with the new horse. 

Have to agree with Speed Racer. If changing, try to stay with something similar to previous name.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

redneckprincess70 said:


> Have to agree with Speed Racer. If changing, try to stay with something similar to previous name.


 
I do agree with that, but what the heck rhymes with Spinach? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

luvmyperch said:


> I do agree with that, but what the heck rhymes with Spinach? :lol::lol::lol:


From RhymeZone.com:




> *Words and phrases that rhyme with spinach: (0 results)*
> 
> Sorry, no perfect rhymes were found.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've changed two of my horses name. 

Runner became Bandit and Poco became Diesel. They both responded to their new names fairly quickly.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I have changed 2 out of 4 of my horse's names. 
Highland Dancer's stable name was Buttercup. That didn't last, she just became "Dancer."
Cinzano stayed Cinzano, even though I desperately wanted to change it. I tried to change it to Colby but it didn't stick.
My Style's name was "Champagne." No way in hell was I calling her that, so Rich named her "Maia."
Dupes Delight came without a name. He was "big red gelding" when I bought him, so I named him Denny.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, I've changed tons of names. 

Max became Kita
Connie became Bonnie (Don't like Bonnie either, but she knows her name really well) 
Shakespear became Koots
Sugar became Remedy
Angle became Tana
Misty became Dee
Red became Boon
Gypsy became Mika 
Buck became Dundee (only because he was actually a dun)

Can't think of anymore...


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

If I change the name I try to make sure it sounds kind of like the old name. Piper's name was Amber but that is my husband's ex...so.... : / Or I'll change the name if the name doesn't fit the horse. I had a Cupid who wasn't very romantic looking so I changed it to Poncho because he was a blanket Appy.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I had a Piper too!  She didn't have a name when she came to live with us.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> You should never change a horses name...Unless you want to, then you should always change it.


LOL I like this! I usually only change it if the name is truly terrible in my opinion.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> You should never change a horses name...Unless you want to, then you should always change it.


 right on the nail


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I usually don't change my horse's names. But I have changed a few...

"Drew" to "Demi"... Why? because my name is Drew. and Demi is cute  her show name is still Nancy Drew though.

"Ezacawee" to "Babu's Charm"... why? uhm Ezacawee? no thanks. She's a My Babu granddaughter and she has Irish Castle in there. So... Babu's Charm!

"Robo" to "Sky"... why? because Robo meant Robin Boy. His show name was Sonny's Poco Robin but he had two blue eyes... like the Sky! He was my first horse 

"Teddy" to "Reilly"... why? because he was no teddy bear... he was really mean. And he was living the life of reilly. He was a rescue and he definitely made a turnaround.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

The only time ive changed my horses name is if i got them and they had no name. I hated my mare Brandis name but i kept it cause she came when i called it and she was already 8yrs so why change now? I did change Dhoms name because it was just plain Tom and i thought it was boring and Dhom sounds just like Tom anyway to him...


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

I had a horse named Spike. I thought that was cute and didn't change it. I got a horse named Harley, and didn't change it simply because I couldn't think of anything better lol. But the mare I got a month ago... her name was Dreamy. Shes not dreamy looking by any means, so I named her Reba. And BOY! does she have that sassy attitude like Reba. Point being, change it if you want,I dont think he cares what you call him, so long as you feed and love him lol!(Or else he would be pretty upset with the name Spinach)


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

I've only changed one horse's name. "Red" became "Ferris." Red just seemed too common (there were already 4 Reds in my town) and he didn't respond to it. He did end up responding to Ferris after a while.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

If a horse can't understand me, why can I say whoa and get a stop and why can I say their name and they look at me from 1/4 a mile away? That doesn't make any sense to me at all.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I changed both of my horse's barn names when I got them. I certainly don't think I offended them by changing their names. They don't care what their names are, even though they recognize the sound. It just makes me happier to not own a horse with a cringe-worthy barn name. My first horse was originally nicknamed "Sandy" which is an understating name because he was a stunning dark bay and his registered name was San Caruso, so I changed it to "Espresso". My current horse was originally nicknamed "Cody" this name was too informal for me and there was already a Cody in my barn. His registered name is Zarcodian and his barn name became "Cézar". I try to relate their barn name to their registered name. I do call him by his name at times, but I don't place a lot of importance on it and I do not believe my horse is having an identity crisis because of his name change.

As a side note: for some reason, the horses I have met with nicknames of or "Baby girl" or "Angel Wings" have had really bad manners, maybe because their owners seemed to spoil them. Does anybody else notice name trends like this or am I just overly judgemental?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Blue is Baby Girl or Sweet Heart and she has the BEST manners on this planet. Geoffery is a kinda regal name I guess you could say? And he act like Forest Gump.... You could be doing something so stupid and he would just stand there and look at you, it's halarious!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I trained a horse and when we got him his name was "Haymish Neville Strider" and they called him haymish. When we brought him home we called him Ghost cuz he was a white pony, and he was sold to some people who call him Diamond. I think out of all of the names he responded better to Ghost. I don't always agree with name changed but if its for the best than do it. Who really would want there horse called Spinach, Butthead, etc.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

i've changed the name of every horse i've ever owned...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> If a horse can't understand me, why can I say whoa and get a stop and why can I say their name and they look at me from 1/4 a mile away? That doesn't make any sense to me at all.


If I wanted I could teach my horse to st p when I said GO. I can yell out 'CABBAGE' and my horses will look at me from 1/4 mile away.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with name changing. Horses don't really care what you call them, it's just a matter of getting them accustomed to it.

I've always wanted to change Norman's name (I _hate_ that name...) but my mom isn't into it. It's been four years, and he's still Norman. I wanted to change it to either Drigon or Morgan, because they sound close enough to his original name that he should pick up on it quickly.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I personally don't like the idea of changing a horses name, unless of course their current name is something completely ridiculous or inappropriate.


----------

